# TiVo Stream 4K and DirecTV Stream



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Who would be responsible for a DirecTV Stream app on the TiVo Stream 4K? Would it be more AT&T/DirecTV that would push this or does TiVo need to push it?

As DirecTV Stream most closely resembles a cable provider lineup, I think TiVo should really focus its efforts on making an app available. Would love love love if TiVo would work out some sort of deal with DirecTV Stream and use the native TiVo software for navigation. (Surprised TiVo hasn't partnered with Xfinity or DirecTV to market a TiVo branded channel lineup for its software platform).


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Directv would need to make an AndroidTV app. So far they haven’t ported their app to androidTv, just roku, appletv and firetv. You can cast the from the mobile app to Chromecast devices. They seem to be more intent on following the traditional cable bundle and wanting customers to use their proprietary Directv branded streaming device.


----------



## TK978 (Jan 6, 2017)

If you can search sideloading APK you will find a Directv Stream app that works here:









The Ultimate AT&T TV and FIRE TV APK Repository ( DTV No Longer Updated )


Welcome to the most extensive AT&T TV (formerly DirecTV Now) and Fire TV repository thread. Over the last few years I have gathered various AT&T/DirecTV Now apks and other Fire TV apks. My plan is to continue uploading the latest AT&T TV apk...




forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I did the side loading thing for a few years when I had DTV, but I’m not sure if it still works. I would always pull the apk from my Firestick rather than rely on a 3rd party. Seemed safer and more up to date. 

Users have been asking for an Android app for at least 4 years. It’s probably never going to happen. Nobody would buy their box then.


----------



## TK978 (Jan 6, 2017)

According to this forum and most recent posts the Direct TV Stream APK is now available through the Google Play Store. Have not downloaded yet but it does appear to be available for my Tivo Stream 4K. No more sideloading hopefully? 








The Ultimate AT&T TV and FIRE TV APK Repository ( DTV No Longer Updated )


Welcome to the most extensive AT&T TV (formerly DirecTV Now) and Fire TV repository thread. Over the last few years I have gathered various AT&T/DirecTV Now apks and other Fire TV apks. My plan is to continue uploading the latest AT&T TV apk...




forum.xda-developers.com


----------

